# Somewhere Between [or at] "Remarkable" and "Uh"



## michaelinthebasement (Apr 24, 2015)

Great review.
Pro- good for a few chuckles.
Con- nearly a complete waste of time, except for the aforementioned chuckles. (Wait. I'll make that a pro since I am actually actively wasting time right now since all my work is done for the day.

Enjoy your new elbow.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

> ?


 hmmmm


> ?


----------

